# JSF: colspan und rowspan in datatable



## Samson_Miller (13. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

in meiner JSP-Seite möchte ich eine Liste mit einträgen anzeigen lassen, das geht auch gut mit einer Datatable. Jetzt möcht ich aber die Kopfzeile anpassen. In HTML-Quellcode sieht die Kopfzeile folgendermaßen aus:


```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td rowspan="2">Zeile1 - Spalte1</td>
    <td colsapn="2">Zeile1 - Spalte2</td>
    <td rowspan="2">Zeile1 - Spalte3</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Zeile2 - Spalte1</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

wie setzte ich dies mit Hilfe von JSF-Tags um? Oder gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit in JSF die Einträge einer Liste anzuzeigen ohne das HTML-Tags automatisch erzeugt werden (so wie ein <logic:iterate/> in Struts) ?


----------



## Luu (13. Mrz 2009)

> wie setzte ich dies mit Hilfe von JSF-Tags um?



Kommt mal sehr stark auf dein verwendetes Framework an ..


----------



## Samson_Miller (13. Mrz 2009)

Ich verwende Apache MyFaces in der Version 1.2.6


----------



## Luu (13. Mrz 2009)

Hm, mit Tomahawk (t:dataTable) sollte das funktionieren.. mit 'purem' myfaces muss man wohl oder übel html-code benutzen


----------



## Prismapanda (20. Mrz 2009)

Für den Colspan brauchst du wie erwähnt Apache Tomahawk (z.B.), dort gibts für t:column das Attribut headercolspan. Für deine Anordnung fällt mir gerade keine Möglichkeit ein, es simpel zu lösen, aber es besteht bspw. die Möglichkeit, eine nested DataTable im Header der zweiten Spalte zu verwenden.

Eine Iteration ist mit Tomahawk z.B. über t:dataList möglich.

Hier noch der Link zu einem Beispiel mit headercolspan: Tomahawk column tag


----------

